# Religions in your city



## JohnnyCrash (Jul 17, 2008)

*Vienna*










Different religions in 2001 (+/- compared to 1951):

Roman Catholic: 49,2 % ( - 31 %)

Without confession: 25,6 % ( + 17,6 %)

Muslim: 7,8 % (+ 7,8 %)

Other: 7,5 % ( + 7,1 %) (especially serbian and russion orthodoxic)

Protestant: 4,6 % ( - 3,2 %)

Old - Catholic: 0,5 % ( - 0,9 %)

Jewish: 0,5 % ( - 0,05 %)

Source: http://www.statistik.at/web_de/stati...001_022885.pdf

In Comparison: 1951

Catholic: 81 %

Without confession: 8 %

Protestant: 7,8 %

Old - Catholic: 1,4 %

Jewish: 0,55 % (compared to 10 - 15 % in 1900, 2nd biggest jewish diaspora behind Warsaw)

Other: 0,4 %


ENJOY!

PS: Someone closed my thread, probably not intentionally, so I´ll post it again!


----------



## woutero (Jan 14, 2008)

Amsterdam:

















Latest info I could find (2000) 
source: http://www.os.amsterdam.nl/

In 2000:
Not religious: 54%
Islam: 14% 
Catholic: 10%
Protestant: 5%
Other Christian: 2%
Judeism: 1%
Other: 9%
Unknown: 3%

In 1960:
Not religious: 48%
Protestants: 23%
Catholics: 23%
Other: 5%
Judeism: 1%

In 1900:
Protestant: 46%
Catholic: 23%
Other: 13%
Judeism: 14%
Not religious: 4%


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

The last thread on this theme got locked... PLEASE DO NOT DICUSS THE INS & OUTS OR VALIDITY OF RELIGIONS


----------



## TowerKid (Feb 3, 2009)

About 35 miles from where I live, there are sooo many religious buildings. But those religious building look way better that the religious buildings near me.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

No data about number of specific religions in Warsaw, but apart of lots of Catholic churches, Warsaw has:

30 protestant temples
2 orthodox churches
3 synagogues
1 mormon temple
1 mosque
2 buddhist centres.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Póvoa de Varzim has 37 catholic temples (+ over a dozen small street shrines, this type of construction is something particular of Povoa de Varzim and braga cities) + an interesting particular temple in the top of a building!
1 Mormon temple (built by them )
1 IURD Evangelic temple (just a house)
1 Assembly of God temple (just a store, I think this one closed)

there are some Buddhist stuff too.

there are also religious sites since time immemorial (today catholic, originally pagan), an hill, a cape, a rock, and several springs, that predate Roman era here.

At least one church was probably a roman temple


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

Tokyo has a total of 9,117 religious organizations, including 3,516 Buddhist, 1,846 Shintoist and 1,213 Christian. Although this figure does not reflect the numbers of believers, it doesn't disagree with reality in terms of cultural influence.
In the whole nation, the number of Buddhist organizations are almost equal to that of Shintoist ones. On the other hand, Tokyo has twice as many, perhaps because Shintoism has rural origin, while Bhuddism in Japan became popular as cities grew.

http://www.stat.go.jp/data/nenkan/zuhyou/y2322b00.xls


----------



## kato2k8 (May 4, 2008)

Heidelberg, Germany:

15 Catholic parishes, 1 Catholic abby
17 Protestant (EKD) parishes

And pretty much every mid-sized religion with some local representation has a temple here - i.e. tons of Christian spinoffs (Mormons, LDS, Baptists, JW, Pentecostals...), Muslims, Jews, and we even have a Hare Krishna temple...

80% of the population are Catholic or mainline Protestant, about evenly split down the middle; about 15% are atheist, 5% belong to some other religion.


----------



## omercank (Mar 9, 2007)

ISTANBUL - According to the 2000 census, there were 2691 active mosques, 123 active churches and 20 active synagogues in Istanbul; as well as 109 Muslim cemeteries and 57 non-Muslim cemeteries. 

I'm sorry I couldn't find any figures about the percentage of people and their releigious views. I think it would be great if a questionnaire was done to find out rough numbers like Amsterdam...


----------



## Perun (Mar 30, 2006)

> No data about number of specific religions in Warsaw, but apart of lots of Catholic churches, Warsaw has:
> 
> 30 protestant temples
> 2 orthodox churches
> ...


Warsaw has about 112 Catholic churches


----------



## Mollywood (May 23, 2007)

In Toronto, there are so few people going to churches and religious institutions, they are turning the buildings into condos. I don't know the stats but I meet very few people who follow any religion around here. It seems like everyone I meet in Toronto is an atheist.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

*10% of Atlanta's residents are Catholic...*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/atlantafeng/2745593256/
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/dandj1025/2158518133/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/artefaqscorporation/3123345362/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nda5150/2500544979/



*Atlanta also has a good-sized Jewish community...*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootbearwdc/2139525877/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/aelin/2602304793/



*And Mormons...*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mmgoode/2728576043/



*Buddhists....*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolbeat/2682574697/in/set-72157606258050052/



*A couple of Hindu Temples...*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolbeat/2682546747/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roadsidenut/1453415742/



*There are 35 Mosques in Atlanta...*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2323658513/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertmartin/509535703/



*A large number of Greek Orthodox folks...*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ligiam/1392218257/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/amy_in_atlanta/1519325723/



*A Russian Orthodox presence...*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rublevpupil/287515513/



*The Church of Christ, Scientist...*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/artefaqscorporation/3122510647/


*And every variation of the Protestant faith known to man...*
Baptist, Lutheran, Episcopal, Anglican, Presbyterian, Methodist, Unitarian Universalist, MCC, Church of Christ, A.M.E., and the ever-popular megachurch.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gtgc/968308166/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/tbgf/2383874310/
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/emeryjl/2264776041/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/emeryjl/2264760737/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/naturenut46/2512604886/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/army_arch/2544374381/
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/emeryjl/2265563392/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/apexdv/2525582459/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gt7348b/214591962/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/ironchapman/104955014/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/willevans/434640212/
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/rockyhunter/185975142/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/procrast8/196605762/


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

The US census doesn't really collect stats on religion, and I can't find anything on how much churches and other religious structures are in Hartford, where I spent a lot of time in my life. I would say, out of personal experience, that it is dominantly Christian with an almost even split between Catholics and Protestants, with other religions and none at all added in there as well.

Buffalo, where I am currently at, probably has similar demographics, but more Catholic.


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Religion in Montreal/ Province of Quebec

Roman Catholic: 63.7% / 83.2%
Muslim: 4.8% / 1.5%
Jewish: 4.6% / 1.3%
Other Christian : N.A /2.2%
Protestant: 2% /4.7%
Bouddhist: N.A / 0.6%
Hindu: N.A /0.3%
Sikh: N.A /0.1%
Atheism: 10% / 5.6%


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

MM Eastern Connecticut is mosly Christian, Catholic and Protestant being the most dominant. However there is a growing muslim hindu population and muslim as well, but is till low, I don't even think there is a mosque in the whole eastern connecticut.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

And in the city of Medellin, I don't really have stats, but I can tell you that at leas 90% is catholic.


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Mollywood said:


> In Toronto, there are so few people going to churches and religious institutions, they are turning the buildings into condos. I don't know the stats but I meet very few people who follow any religion around here. It seems like everyone I meet in Toronto is an atheist.


Go to Scarborough. You'll find the opposite situation.


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

I don't know the numbers but in Osaka the Soka Gakkai branch of Buddhism is *very* prevalent and influential in local politics.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

Manila is about 90% Roman Catholic










with a significant Protestant minority









and several Muslim, Buddhist, Hindu and Sikh communities


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

^^

Very nice church on the last picture. What is it called?


----------

